# Attaching Glow Sticks to your line



## HuntinforTail

Sorry for the crappy pictures. We were having problems getting the camera to focus. I've had some people asking how we attach our glow sticks, so I thought I would make a post about it.

We usually don't use these glowsticks, but we found them at the dollar store and we decided we were going to find a way to make them work. We had battle axes and tridents!



















We wanted to rig them so that when they got picked up the trident would go spearing into the ocean! We put some zip ties around them and then cut off the extra zip tie leaving a 3 inch or so tag. Then we clipped the tag to the line with small office clips.










We use the same clips with normal glow sticks, but with no zip ties we just clip the flat part at the top to the line with the office clip. When you get a run, you have a partner there to unclip it. It only takes a split second. Those office clips hold better than anything we have used. The glowstick never falls off until you intentionally take it off.


----------



## bigfost

I can't tell if the metal clip is attached directly to your fishing line, or if the line is sandwiched between a doubled over piece of the zip tie.

If you are clipping directly to your line, that's a nick or cut waiting to happen.


----------



## HuntinforTail

bigfost said:


> I can't tell if the metal clip is attached directly to your fishing line, or if the line is sandwiched between a doubled over piece of the zip tie.
> 
> If you are clipping directly to your line, that's a nick or cut waiting to happen.


The line is attached to the zip tie pretty much the same way it is in the drawing of the regular glowstick. It is just sandwiched next to it. Nothing is doubled over or wrapped.

Good point about a nick or cut. I have been using this method for 2 years and have never noticed any abrasions, nicks, or cuts, what so ever from it. My mono is 80 lb test and the braid is 100.

The edges of the office clip are rounded and it doesn't slide or bounce around on the line, so we have never seen any negative effects.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales

Buy the large sticks with the hook on one end. Take round bottom twist once with line, connect hook part to the line, stays in place and shakes off when needed.


Sent from my mobile T&A viewer


----------



## FISHINFOOL87

Good idea I will def be doing this.


----------



## HuntinforTail

osoobsessed said:


> Buy the large sticks with the hook on one end. Take round bottom twist once with line, connect hook part to the line, stays in place and shakes off when needed.
> 
> Sent from my mobile T&A viewer


The twist method is what most people use. I heard that the glow stick falls off sometimes on a powerful run. We wanted to find a way to make the glow stick stay on until we want to take it off.

It really helps judge how much line the fish has taken on its initial run and how much line you are gaining back. If the stick falls off you don't get that advantage.

A big advantage of the twist method is that you don't need any kinds of clips or anythings. You also avoid the slim chance of abrasion from any kind of clip.


----------



## Cody C

Just use a rubber band.


Cody C


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales

HuntinforTail said:


> The twist method is what most people use. I heard that the glow stick falls off sometimes on a powerful run. We wanted to find a way to make the glow stick stay on until we want to take it off.
> 
> It really helps judge how much line the fish has taken on its initial run and how much line you are gaining back. If the stick falls off you don't get that advantage.
> 
> A big advantage of the twist method is that you don't need any kinds of clips or anythings. You also avoid the slim chance of abrasion from any kind of clip.


true, in some cases they do, but if done correctly, they will stay...we've been using that method over 8 years or so...only downfall is if you do it right, they sometimes don't shake off. LOL

as far as judging line...we usually leave plenty of room if we need to adjust or tighten our lines through the night, if not, shake free and reset...


----------



## JOHNNYREB

osoobsessed said:


> true, in some cases they do, but if done correctly, they will stay...we've been using that method over 8 years or so...only downfall is if you do it right, they sometimes don't shake off. LOL
> 
> as far as judging line...we usually leave plenty of room if we need to adjust or tighten our lines through the night, if not, shake free and reset...


yep...i can only remember one time i couldnt shake it off, but i was having issues that night :cheers:

Never had one come off on a run though.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales

JOHNNYREB said:


> yep...i can only remember one time i couldnt shake it off, but i was having issues that night :cheers:
> 
> Never had one come off on a run though.


our camps usually have all sorts of issues while on PINS. :cheers: :biggrin:


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales

this was the last video i made on PINS with my glowsticks, we didn't catch anything though.


----------



## Texican89

osoobsessed said:


> this was the last video i made on PINS with my glowsticks, we didn't catch anything though.


I didn't know glow sticking was a thing


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales

Texican89 said:


> I didn't know glow sticking was a thing


ppppshaaa it is, geesh! LOL

especially after too many lonestar beers or crown royal waiting for a shark rod to take off. :biggrin:


----------



## surfguy

Shizam! U B COOL


----------



## 535

we usually just cut several open and splatter paint the sand, shade screens, tarps, etc. Everyday is Halloween!


----------



## 535

http://extremecoast.com/forum/search.php?keywords=glow+stick+


----------

